# X Games SuperPipe



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

anyone watching the superpipe comp right now? wish i was as good as that 14 year old kid...:huh:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ya just saw that. 14 years old, thats crazy how good he was to.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I cut the cable cord. One of the only times I have missed it in a year.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I AM!
I hope shaun wrecks :laugh::yahoo::bowdown::thumbsup:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

we can hate White all we want but just watching his run compared to the rest, wow. he gets so much more air then anyone close to him.


----------



## palcuz (Jan 23, 2013)

lol - 'just going to post about this and saw the thread first off! lol 

White makes it look WAY too easy! 

XGames always kicks !


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

509-pow said:


> ya just saw that. 14 years old, thats crazy how good he was to.


I felt like he was under scored but whatev. I'm tired if every other shot cutting to SW. (Watching DVR)


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

How in the FUCK does Shaun Whites run get first place?
Judges... get your shit together.
That was the worst scoring I ever saw.
BLATANTLY over scored.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

509-pow said:


> we can hate White all we want but just watching his run compared to the rest, wow. he gets so much more air then anyone close to him.


Yeah, he is good at superpipe.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

CheoSamad said:


> How in the FUCK does Shaun Whites run get first place?
> Judges... get your shit together.
> That was the worst scoring I ever saw.
> BLATANTLY over scored.


I know right! 87!?!?! :icon_scratch::dizzy:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> I know right! 87!?!?! :icon_scratch::dizzy:


Did no one see the 14 year old crush him? Falling on the last trick or not? I miss the judges from slopestlye this afternoon. They had the score cards fair.


----------



## palcuz (Jan 23, 2013)

Man! Snowmobile stunts go bad in a big way!


----------



## dirtysven (Dec 13, 2012)

that kid Vito was good too, I liked his rub, hopefully his second one is better.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you ok C Moore? Cause a snowmobile just landed on your back. 

crazy bastards! 
:dizzy:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ya that kid i feel should of got a little more. he just looked clean in the air. another pretty good run from the 14 year old Hirano.


----------



## dirtysven (Dec 13, 2012)

did you guys seed that dude crashing on the snow mobile?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

WHAT?!?!?! THAT RUN WAS A 78?!?!? ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!
IF THAT WAS A 78 THAN SHAUNS RUN WAS A 5!
This is bullshit.
I quit xgames.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

palcuz said:


> Man! Snowmobile stunts go bad in a big way!


ya that looked bad. looks like he went night night for a few seconds. looks like hes ok.


----------



## dirtysven (Dec 13, 2012)

lol, you're funny dude. I guess they base shawn's score on the height he got.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

dirtysven said:


> did you guys seed that dude crashing on the snow mobile?


Yeah that was crazy!
He broke his visor!:dizzy:


----------



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

509-pow said:


> we can hate White all we want but just watching his run compared to the rest, wow. he gets so much more air then anyone close to him.


he literally gets 3 ft more air than the second highest. it's crazy. 

but that 14 year old deserved higher scores than what he got...


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

dirtysven said:


> lol, you're funny dude. I guess they base shawn's score on the height he got.


Lets give the guy who did 540's a higher score than the kid that did double corks. Xgames logic. Not to mention that kid was BLASTING.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

melliemouse said:


> he literally gets 3 ft more air than the second highest. it's crazy.
> 
> but that 14 year old deserved higher scores than what he got...


That 14 year old CLEARLY deserves first. No contest. 
By the judges logic. If I spin less and go higher, than I should just go and storm the elimination round and do a bunch of super big straight airs and ill get first.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

AYUMU is seriously the future. as always questionable scoring by judges. LAME.


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

+1 for the 14 y/o.. he killed it


----------



## dirtysven (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah he did, it will be a shame if he doesnt make to at least 2nd place.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

LUKE MITRANI'S 2ND RUN GETS A 63!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! WHAT THE!!! RIP OFF!!:icon_scratch::thumbsdown::angry:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

As usual, Shaun White getting a way higher score than he deserves, just like last year getting a perfect 100 on the run he has been doing over and over again for years and dragged his hand on the last hit. Did not deserve a perfect score.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

. Amount of stupid bias in this thread is ridiculous.

The 14yr old kid was a little underscored, that's true, but I don't see why you'd think Shaun's first run wasn't easily way out in front.

Shaun White may act like an idiot from time to time (re: trashing hotel, leopard print pants), but his run had big tricks, was extremely smooth and he went bigger than everyone else in slow pipe conditions. Amplitude counts for a lot in pipe.

Learn to separate your own bias from the actual rider.

Also: Scotty Lago's double grab 900 was sweet.


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

CheoSamad said:


> As usual, Shaun White getting a way higher score than he deserves, just like last year getting a perfect 100 on the run he has been doing over and over again for years and dragged his hand on the last hit. Did not deserve a perfect score.


he's the kelly slater of snowboarding. even if there is someone better, he'll still win


----------



## dirtysven (Dec 13, 2012)

that guy on the snow mobile killed it, makes me wanna get into that, not.... lol. His run was good though


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Jed said:


> . Amount of stupid bias in this thread is ridiculous.
> 
> The 14yr old kid was a little underscored, that's true, but I don't see why you'd think Shaun's first run wasn't easily way out in front.
> 
> ...


true he does go the biggest by far. no one can get close to him in air. its just the whole over scoring that gets me.

man these snowmobile dudes are getting destroyed!!!

going boaring tomorrow and after watching pipe ima be landing double corks all day haha.


----------



## palcuz (Jan 23, 2013)

lets see if scores creep into the 90's as we go on...


----------



## dirtysven (Dec 13, 2012)

Man talk about having an urge to to something, I wamma go snowboarding soooooo bad, but gotta wait till Saturday to hit the slopes. Damn Job, lol


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Jed said:


> . Amount of stupid bias in this thread is ridiculous.
> 
> The 14yr old kid was a little underscored, that's true, but I don't see why you'd think Shaun's first run wasn't easily way out in front.
> 
> ...


My BIAS? Are you kidding me? Is Shaun White getting more air? Yes. Are his tricks at the same level of difficulty? Not even close. These guys are throwing several doubles in their run and he did 2 yet he gets the highest score. That like saying in a rail jam the kid doing boardslides going faster deserves more points than the kid doing back 3's onto that same rail.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

509-pow said:


> true he does go the biggest by far. no one can get close to him in air. its just the whole over scoring that gets me.
> 
> man these snowmobile dudes are getting destroyed!!!
> 
> going boaring tomorrow and after watching pipe ima be landing double corks all day haha.


I think the thing to keep in mind is the judges tend to score not so much on how 'perfect' a run is, but how your run compares to the other riders.

Don't forget that qualifying runs also get slightly higher scores than you'd get for throwing the exact same run in the finals because everyone steps up their game during the finals.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

CheoSamad said:


> As usual, Shaun White getting a way higher score than he deserves, just like last year getting a perfect 100 on the run he has been doing over and over again for years and dragged his hand on the last hit. Did not deserve a perfect score.


kazu was robbed last year.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> My BIAS? Are you kidding me? Is Shaun White getting more air? Yes. Are his tricks at the same level of difficulty? Not even close. These guys are throwing several doubles in their run and he did 0 yet he gets the highest score. That like saying in a rail jam the kid doing boardslides going faster deserves more points than the kid doing back 3's onto that same rail.


Throwing doubles doesn't automatically get rewarded anymore. You need amplitude to compete, which is why Louie Vito tends to get lower scores despite always having insane amounts of double corks.

Also, Shaun did do a double cork unless we were watching different X-Games feeds... (edit 2 - ahah, I like how you just edited your own post to add '2' instead of '0' but kept the rest of the post even though you just realized he did huge back to back double corks bigger than the rest of the field minus IPod. The hate is strong in you.)

(edit - also wtf, did you just compare going big in the pipe to going faster on a rail? That doesn't even make sense.)


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

white fake or come in too deep on his 2nd run???

hmmmmm


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ayamu and kazu are great. They have been over here in vail the past couple weeks. Awesome riders. 

I agree with Jed, white kills it in the pipe. He was lapping our pipe last Friday and he looks like a man amongst boys when he is in there....


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

he'll claim the fake


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

MarshallV82 said:


> Are you ok C Moore? Cause a snowmobile just landed on your back.
> 
> crazy bastards!
> :dizzy:


Fuck..watch the replay...smashed him in the head...the commentator lol...rung his bell a little....uhhhh no!!!


----------



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

i was so pumped for white's second run... but wait... nothing.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

crashes all over in the smb free.... moore bros 

white will most def claim fake...


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

C Moore's head looked like it got stuck in the snow for a sec.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope that guy who over-rotated the backflip on the snowmobile is ok... he got ambulanced out.:thumbsdown:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Jed said:


> Throwing doubles doesn't automatically get rewarded anymore. You need amplitude to compete, which is why Louie Vito tends to get lower scores despite always having insane amounts of double corks.
> 
> Also, Shaun did do a double cork unless we were watching different X-Games feeds... (edit 2 - ahah, I like how you just edited your own post to add '2' instead of '0' but kept the rest of the post even though you just realized he did huge back to back double corks bigger than the rest of the field minus IPod. The hate is strong in you.)
> 
> (edit - also wtf, did you just compare going big in the pipe to going faster on a rail? That doesn't even make sense.)


You're saying he is getting a higher score for having higher airs in the pipe.It's a decent metaphor.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> You're saying he is getting a higher score for having higher airs in the pipe.It's a decent metaphor.


Nope. Higher airs are a legit factor when judging a pipe run, speed when hitting a rail is not.

Very bad metaphor.

Also, at least own up to the fact you were wrong instead of stealth editing your post to insert '2' in place of '0' after you realized he did 2 huge back to back double corks.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Fuck..watch the replay...smashed him in the head...the commentator lol...rung his bell a little....uhhhh no!!!


Yeah I seen that after I posted, hope he's ok!

It's insane what those kids can do with a snowmobile, I bet thats an awful learning curve.


----------



## palcuz (Jan 23, 2013)

White earns his score with height difficulty and fluidity. Still nobody quite as smooth. Mu guess is the " makes it look easy factor". 

I get frustrated when he "saves it" for later runs. I want to see his best every run!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

MarshallV82 said:


> Yeah I seen that after I posted, hope he's ok!
> 
> It's insane what those kids can do with a snowmobile, I bet thats an awful learning curve.


Yeah....learn or die pretty much. 

I think they totally robbed that kid in super pipe, he nailed it in his first run and the announcer pretty much gave away that it was rigged...Quote.." and the judges are trying to decide how many points to give him so SW can score higher" :thumbsdown:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

JeffreyCH said:


> the announcer pretty much gave away that it was rigged...Quote.." and the judges are trying to decide how many points to give him so SW can score higher" :thumbsdown:


Really!?
Hahaha Wow.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not going to whine about White's score (other than those deemed "perfect"), it's obvious dude kills it and gets up there. I just hate the constant references and air time he gets. It bugs me with Labron, it bugs me with Tom Brady. I'm a hater when it comes to announcers hanging on the jocks of the stars. I'm okay with myself in that regard. haha

I know it's just the qualifying round but it bugs me how the 14 year old kid was underscored and I hope that it doesn't continue into the finals when it actually matters.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> Really!?
> Hahaha Wow.


Yeah, they said it. Pissed me off, especially when the score came back low.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> Yeah, they said it. Pissed me off, especially when the score came back low.


Wow. smh
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya they did. I think it was right after the kids run before his score came out. Idk if they said SW but they did say it.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

509-pow said:


> Ya they did. I think it was right after the kids run before his score came out. Idk if they said SW but they did say it.


Yep, they said it while he was waiting for the score to come in.

That's the big problem with the current judging system. When score isn't based so much on your actual run but on everyone else's run, some people like Ayumu Hirano get screwed.

The system makes it very hard to score a good run for earlier competitors when they have to guess what the rest of the field will be throwing before they see their runs. Definitely something they should look at fixing in the scoring system.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats the great thing about sbx, which is not in xgames this year. It is purely based on the riders. Winner is the winner....


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> Thats the great thing about sbx, which is not in xgames this year. It is purely based on the riders. Winner is the winner....


Not in the games this year? Lame :/


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> I'm not going to whine about White's score (other than those deemed "perfect"), it's obvious dude kills it and gets up there. I just hate the constant references and air time he gets. It bugs me with Labron, it bugs me with Tom Brady. I'm a hater when it comes to announcers hanging on the jocks of the stars. I'm okay with myself in that regard. haha
> 
> I know it's just the qualifying round but it bugs me how the 14 year old kid was underscored and I hope that it doesn't continue into the finals when it actually matters.


I'm with you Sab. I just get the sense that these things are just politics and marketing, or some mix thereof. 

Did anyone else notice SW was on his phone almost 100% of the time when he wasn't competing? Just sat there like a zombie on his phone, wasn't looking up, talking with other competitors, anything. Maybe its his way of relaxing and getting ready to compete but come on...just feels like cell phones at the dinner table. Shouldn't happen.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

MarshallV82 said:


> Yeah I seen that after I posted, hope he's ok!
> 
> It's insane what those kids can do with a snowmobile, I bet thats an awful learning curve.


Not really on topic, but for those that didn't see it, or didn't watch to see all angles. Here's Calab Moore's crash, check the angle at about 2:20 you can see the nose of the sled spear him in head/chest area. they have reported that he is in ICU with a heart concussion, never heard of it, but positive vibes that he is okay.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

theres no video. any update on how Calab is doing?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

anyone have any good ways to stream the x games free online?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> anyone have any good ways to stream the x games free online?


ESPN Live Stream Online
Its not the best but it'll do


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

You're*

Just because you sounded like a dick.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> You're*
> 
> Just because you sounded like a dick.


Well now it makes 2 of us, grammar nazi


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

509-pow said:


> theres no video. any update on how Calab is doing?


Could've swore I embedded it...anyway..the best angle is at about 2:20


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear ESPN,

Stop showing Shawn White sitting the the tent after every fucking run.

Thanks,
The World


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

brucew. said:


> Dear ESPN,
> 
> Stop showing Shawn White sitting the the tent after every fucking run.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!:thumbsup:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

tonights the night. whos watching?

so far snowmobile best trick is crazy.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Snowmobile freestyle. Is the most jaw dropping. They said I,pod dropped out. Leaving the door open for Shawn.
Saw the replay.... ipods binding totally released his foot and he flew into the crowd
Happy advertising ride binding co.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Dafuq happened with that cat that had his foot eject from his binding???

Sucks that I-Pod had to pull out.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> Snowmobile freestyle. Is the most jaw dropping. They said I,pod dropped out. Leaving the door open for Shawn.
> Saw the replay.... ipods binding totally released his foot and he flew into the crowd
> Happy advertising ride binding co.


That was Matt làdley with the binding release, that would suck....

Wtf is some retard doing riding a sled in xgames that only has 4 hours on one.... that obviously was a fail.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Dafuq happened with that cat that had his foot eject from his binding???
> 
> Sucks that I-Pod had to pull out.


Did he forget to strap his rear foot in? How do both the toe and ankle strap fail simultaneously? Maybe 1 footed superpipe is the next evolution in snowboarding.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

is this the same idiot? first time riding a sled?

hope he fucking dies, moron.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Xgames should have never let him on their course, who cares if he rides dirt bikes.... He ultimately injured a spectator or three....


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Argo said:


> Xgames should have never let him on their course, who cares if he rides dirt bikes.... He ultimately injured a spectator or three....


Lawyers will have a field day.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That 14 year old kid is just nasty. Sucks he washed out on that last hit. If he nails that run, he'll probably be on the podium.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Is Shawn White dressed as "the gimp" from Pulp Fiction? I think so.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Ayumu is the future. Kid is nuts.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah scotty! him and his dog hahah


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That 14 year old nailed his 2cd run. Sitting in 2cd right now with a 92.33. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackhawkDriver (Dec 25, 2012)

Werd, This kid is bananas


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Whatever happened to Danny Davis? Is he back yet from fucking up his back? Shit sucks, I thought he and Kevin Pearce were the two guys who might be giving Shaun White a run by this time and instead both guys got hurt bad.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> That 14 year old nailed his 2cd run. Sitting in 2cd right now with a 92.33. :thumbsup:


That kid is crazy. Nice to see judges reward him with a good score, he deserves a podium for that run.

Insanely smooth and kept his speed through the run.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Malin should be sitting in 3rd after that run, IMO.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Shuan White getting 24 feet out of the pipe....what the fuck


a 98...


----------



## BlackhawkDriver (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmmmm so do super tight pants get you massive air?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Shuan White getting 24 feet out of the pipe....what the fuck
> 
> 
> a 98...


That run was ridiculous. That guy is way too dominant in pipe.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Tha was an amazing run... I figured they would give it a 98-99.... Love or hate the dude, he kills it in the pipe. Ayumu is awesome. Super low key kid, actually kazu and ayumus brother are awesome too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Best pipe rider in the world. No doubt about it. 2cd place isn't even close.

The only thing that pisses me off is that 99.9% of people think he's the best snowboarder in the world. NO. He's the best pipe rider. There are much better SNOWBOARDERS. It'd be like calling the NBA Slam Dunk competition winner the best basketball player in the world.


----------



## BlackhawkDriver (Dec 25, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Best pipe rider in the world. No doubt about it. 2cd place isn't even close.
> 
> The only thing that pisses me off is that 99.9% of people think he's the best snowboarder in the world. NO. He's the best pipe rider. There are much better SNOWBOARDERS. It'd be like calling the NBA Slam Dunk competition winner the best basketball player in the world.


:bestpost: for sure


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Best pipe rider in the world. No doubt about it. 2cd place isn't even close.
> 
> The only thing that pisses me off is that 99.9% of people think he's the best snowboarder in the world. NO. He's the best pipe rider. There are much better SNOWBOARDERS. It'd be like calling the NBA Slam Dunk competition winner the best basketball player in the world.


Move to a ski town and hang with locals 

Honestly the only time I hear about Shaun White from anyone here in Whistler is if we discuss X-Games runs, either than that we never really talk about that stuff, we're too busy snowboarding and having fun.

You'll find most snowboarders who actually snowboard a lot don't pay anywhere near as much attention to the media hype stuff as people who snowboard once a year.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Jed said:


> That run was ridiculous. That guy is way too dominant in pipe.


Yeah, it's unreal how huge he got.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuckin' A. Scotty just washed out on the fucking drop in. Goddamn.

One of my favorite riders. One of the few guys that's down for anything. Oh, you're having a competition? Yeah, I'm in. Wait, you don't wanna know what it is? Doesn't matter, I'm game. Pipe, big air, slope style, big mountain, what the fuck ever. Dude throws down.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

fucking bummer with lago...damn


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That was hard to watch :/


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jed said:


> Move to a ski town and hang with locals
> 
> Honestly the only time I hear about Shaun White from anyone here in Whistler is if we discuss X-Games runs, either than that we never really talk about that stuff, we're too busy snowboarding and having fun.
> 
> You'll find most snowboarders who actually snowboard a lot don't pay anywhere near as much attention to the media hype stuff as people who snowboard once a year.


Ummm... trust me, I spend plenty of time around dedicated riders. What part of "99.9% of people" don't you understand? 99.9999% of people aren't dedicated riders.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

areveruz said:


> Ayumu is the future. Kid is nuts.


That's my takeaway from tonight. Before this weekend I'd never heard of him before.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Ummm... trust me, I spend plenty of time around dedicated riders. What part of "99.9% of people" don't you understand? 99.9999% of people aren't dedicated riders.


First line was just a joke, don't take it so personal. The rest of that was just talking about it, not directed at you.

Honestly if you hang out with lots of snowboarders, then you hear the name Shaun White maybe once a season, so it's not like it's a big impact on our ability to snowboard anyway.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jed said:


> First line was just a joke, don't take it so personal. The rest of that was just talking about it, not directed at you.
> 
> Honestly if you hang out with lots of snowboarders, then you hear the name Shaun White maybe once a season, so it's not like it's a big impact on our ability to snowboard anyway.


Nah, I agree with that. Hell, most of the guys I ride with (including myself) literally never ride pipe. I don't even go to a mountain that has a pipe.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

So how many days on the mountain do you "dedicated riders" have logged this season so far?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm having my worst season ever. I think I've logged 12 days this year. Combination of being busy with life and another shit snow year. I only put in a little over 30 last year. Surpassed 60 the year before that.

If it decides to snow in CO again, I'll find a way to get out there.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> So how many days on the mountain do you "dedicated riders" have logged this season so far?


I don't think most people living at ski resorts actually track their days on hill. It's more of a novelty thing that you check once or twice during the season if the mountain uses scanners that tell you your days.

I have no idea what I'm at, but I ride 5-6 days a week and have done so since start of the season.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Jed said:


> I don't think most people living at ski resorts actually track their days on hill. It's more of a novelty thing that you check once or twice during the season if the mountain uses scanners that tell you your days.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm at, but I ride 5-6 days a week and have done so since start of the season.


Lucky bastard.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jed said:


> I don't think most people living at ski resorts actually track their days on hill. It's more of a novelty thing that you check once or twice during the season if the mountain uses scanners that tell you your days.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm at, but I ride 5-6 days a week and have done so since start of the season.


Not just that, but I think most people who ride often don't track it. I generally have a good idea of how many days I've put in, but I can rarely give you an exact number.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Jed said:


> I don't think most people living at ski resorts actually track their days on hill. It's more of a novelty thing that you check once or twice during the season if the mountain uses scanners that tell you your days.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm at, but I ride 5-6 days a week and have done so since start of the season.



I guess its kind of like catching trout flyfishing. There comes a point when you stop counting. I'm at 18 and loving every minute of it. Not bad for a 40 year old.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm having my worst season ever. I think I've logged 12 days this year. Combination of being busy with life and another shit snow year. I only put in a little over 30 last year. Surpassed 60 the year before that.
> 
> If it decides to snow in CO again, I'll find a way to get out there.


we still love you


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dopamean said:


> we still love you


These past two seasons have just put my dick in the dirt in terms of stoke. I need some goddamn snow. Haven't broken out the Charlie Slasher at all this season. I think I only put two or three days in on in last year. That shit ain't right. :sad:


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> These past two seasons have just put my dick in the dirt in terms of stoke. I need some goddamn snow. Haven't broken out the Charlie Slasher at all this season. I think I only put two or three days in on in last year. That shit ain't right. :sad:


If I win the lottery, I'll buy you some snow!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I was going to recommend getting into a car and white knuckling it to the great white north. Snow has been consistent here. Just checked the distance for livengorge's to Calgary. 18 hours. Thats a long friggin road trip. :dizzy:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I guess its kind of like catching trout flyfishing. There comes a point when you stop counting. I'm at 18 and loving every minute of it. Not bad for a 40 year old.


I saw a 60+ year old up here in Whistler once. The guy had some crazy senior's season pass that was dirt cheap vs. the $1500+ we pay for season passes here.

I really hope my joints allow me to snowboard when I'm that old.

That's motivation to make a lot of money so I can afford whatever crazy knee regeneration technique they have in 30 years


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I was going to recommend getting into a car and white knuckling it to the great white north. Snow has been consistent here. Just checked the distance for livengorge's to Calgary. 18 hours. Thats a long friggin road trip. :dizzy:


I've got some buddies that live in Tahoe, but it's gonna be tough for me to pull off knowing that I'm in a buddy's wedding in Puerto Rico this summer. That's gonna eat up a bunch of "fun money" and vacation time.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I just finished watching...
Seeing Scotty on his last run... ugh. that's all I can say. ugh.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Is Shawn White dressed as "the gimp" from Pulp Fiction? I think so.


Hahahahahaaha:laugh:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

forget snowboard big air these dudes hucking themselves in the air on snowmobiles is crazy .Although no one has came close the double back since levalle almost landed it two years ago, front flip was sick. Also mad respect for mono skiers those guys got some balls.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> I just finished watching...
> Seeing Scotty on his last run... ugh. that's all I can say. ugh.


Yeah, Scotty is one of my favorite riders, but ya gotta admit... seeing a rider of his caliber do something like that makes you feel better about yourself. Even the best of the best do soke truly gaperific shit sometimes. LOL


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheosmad hating on Shaun White hard. It's like an obsessed stalker plotting to kill the dude.

Calm down home boy. Even the most staunch SW hater will admit his Pipe dominance. If you want to argue that judging should be based more on style, then ya... But the judges clearly favor technical aspects as well as amplitude. SW has those departments on lock. I guess you can say it's his style though. To be super technical, huge in amplitude, and clean as fuck in the air and on landings (including clean ass hand drags). 

And honestly, SW actually does really good rail tricks. But again, he's all about being technical rather than stylie. 

Too bad McMorris has that trip on lockdown. Kid lands it so ridiculously clean.

I just don't get why people rage so much on SW. Just change the channel when they show him breathing.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Leo said:


> Cheosmad hating on Shaun White hard.
> ...
> *I just don't get why people rage so much on SW.* Just change the channel when they show him breathing.


That's exactly how I feel. But then again, I am so new to this that people will probably say I just haven't had time to put the hate on :laugh: No actually, I really don't care who is who, I just like watching for the huge ridiculous tricks and awesome riding that I will never be able to do in my life. I used to watch snowboard vids before I even hit the slopes. I didn't know anyone's name, I just thought the ridiculous shit they did was super-cool.

Uh, and... what is Cheosmad?


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Leo said:


> Cheosmad hating on Shaun White hard. It's like an obsessed stalker plotting to kill the dude.
> 
> Calm down home boy. Even the most staunch SW hater will admit his Pipe dominance. If you want to argue that judging should be based more on style, then ya... But the judges clearly favor technical aspects as well as amplitude. SW has those departments on lock. I guess you can say it's his style though. To be super technical, huge in amplitude, and clean as fuck in the air and on landings (including clean ass hand drags).
> 
> ...


I think some of it is pure jealousy and other parts of it are his massive exposure. He has benefited greatly from the implementation of the X-games, but where he really shines was with the addition of pipe to the Olympics. Winning gold medals gets you on the radar of people who live in places where it never snows, let alone the snowboard world. So, for people who don't find pipe to be the end all be all they probably grow tired of his massive ad momentum and sponsorship. The haters call him a sellout.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, every sport needs a Tom Brady. Even if you don't like the dude. He has skills that every other rider wishes to have.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> So how many days on the mountain do you "dedicated riders" have logged this season so far?


Im somewhere around 65 days. Only vail resorts tracks days aside from abasin. My son's around 80-90 days....


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Holy hell has your son missed a single day?


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Argo said:


> Im somewhere around 65 days. Only vail resorts tracks days aside from abasin. My son's around 80-90 days....


Argo, I was at Vail last week and got a chance to ride a bit of the backside - mostly the china bowl. what are the best trails at vail? I didn't even make it to the mongolian side?

any help would be appreciated for our next trip :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> Holy hell has your son missed a single day?


About 3-4 days. He was sick 2 days and we were out of town 2 days. Today is some seriously fast dust on crust.... Fun and scary all at the same time. Lap 5 coming up.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It started liking snow about 45 minutes ago, if it keeps up all day like it's supposed to, tomorrow should be exceptional


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

White is on a whole other level from anyone else. Just look at the dinky airs that Louie Vito throws in comparison. That Japanese dude has some killer style though. For some good laughs go watch Kelly Clark's terrible gold medal run - she has the ugliest spins I've ever seen.

Snowmobile freestyle is most fun to watch though. Too bad Parsons got robbed - Gator Rassler backflip and landing backwards no handed gets you 2nd place?? Wtf...

I had to watch the runaway sled about 20 times just to laugh at the people scattering like cockroaches as it flew towards the parking lot


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> It started liking snow about 45 minutes ago, if it keeps up all day like it's supposed to, tomorrow should be exceptional


yeah man, the PNW was going off yesterday, then utah and wyoming today, and now you guys are getting pounded. stoke meter through the west is going through the roof :yahoo:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Caleb not doing so well.. :thumbsdown: 
Hope he pulls through

Injured Winter X snowmobiler Caleb Moore critical, 'prognosis not good'


Those snowmobile accidents were pretty wicked.. getting a little extreme.


----------



## palcuz (Jan 23, 2013)

sad to hear about Caleb


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Caleb not doing so well.. :thumbsdown:
> Hope he pulls through
> 
> Injured Winter X snowmobiler Caleb Moore critical, 'prognosis not good'
> ...


RIP man.. So sad.


----------

